# Have You Experienced Torn Meniscus in Your Knee?



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

I average 5000-6000 miles per year on my road bikes and during winter, another 800 miles or so on a mountain bike. Until recently I had never experienced a single knee problem. I was on a week-long business trip and decided to take a four-mile walk on the first afternoon. About three miles in, I suddenly felt a great deal of pain in my left knee and soon thereafter it began to swell up.

By the time I returned home most of the pain had subsided but enough remained to indicate that something was not as it should be. I can barely feel it when cycling, climbing stairs or walking on level ground but it becomes worse when I walk downhill. So I visited an orthopaedic who could see no problem on an X-ray. He then prescribed an MRI scan which revealed a small tear in the meniscus at the front of my knee. 

The orthopaedic recommended that I continue with the exact same exercise program as in the past and if the pain has not stopped at the end of three months I will have the option of out-patient arthroscopic surgery which consists of making small incisions at the front of the knee and going in to trim away the tear in the meniscus. The procedure sounds simple enough but I’d rather avoid surgery if possible. I have heard of other treatments such as ultrasound and knee wrap but have no experience with either.

I almost forgot to mention that the orthopaedic stated that the tear did not appear to be caused by an injury to the knee but often comes with aging. 

I welcome comments from others who have experienced this problem.


----------



## 8Ring (Jul 15, 2007)

Knee injuries are sometimes difficult to understand. I've heard of folks injuring their knees by getting out of a chair. 

I tore the lateral meniscus on my right knee about five years ago while playing racquetball. (I didn't ride at the time but attended indoor spinning classes.) I tried physical therapy but the pain persisted with any running, jogging, or fast changes of direction. The MRI also showed a small area of Grade III/IV chondromalacia. I consented to both a meniscus repair and microfracture surgery. The doctor looked in the knee and decided that he only needed to repair the meniscus. He recommended that I quit jogging and racquetball and take up cycling.

Since I had strengthened my knee before the surgery, rehabilitation went quickly. I was light workouts on the spin bike about 3 weeks later and was pretty much back to normal activity in 8 to 10 weeks. I've had almost no problems since that time. BTW, I was 56 years old at the time, 6' 4" tall, and weighed 190 lbs. 

Good luck with your knee. Try conservative treatment but don't be afraid to undergo arthroscopic surgery if the symptoms don't improve. 

You might also consider having someone check the fit of your bike after you complete therapy and / or surgery. Minor injuries can change the alginment of your knee with the pedals and you don't want to continue to irritate the knee by riding. 

Chris


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

this is a pretty generic, but easily understood synopsis from webmd. from your description, it sounds like the more minor scenario which has some chance to heal on its own. the problem with meniscus or other cartillage injuries is the lack of blood supply to the specific injured tissue. and injured muscle has blood flow to and through it, supplying nutrients and rebuilding materials for healing. catillage is not supplied this way, and thus heals worse. the concern with meniscus tear is also the flap of torn material, and where it ends up placed. if it goes into the joint, it will cause disrupted motion and pain more than if it sits back in its normal position. also, the place of the tear can change the amount of problem caused. if its a small tear in a less stressed part of the meniscus (as you are hopefully lucky enough to have) it will have a better chance to heal without being pulled back away.


----------



## TheMCP (Jun 2, 2011)

Depending where its torn, it might not ever really bother you. Mine was getting stuck in the joint and locking it, which sucks like crazy. If you opt to have surgery at some point, its pretty easy (though as my doctor said, "the only minor surgery is surgery on someone else"). For me it was 2 days or so on crutches, and maybe a 2 to 3 week recovery total. If you go that route I'd make sure to find a surgeon who has a background doing knees on athletes, just to be sure they will be trimming the meniscus and not taking out any more than necessary.


----------



## rickgoing (May 26, 2010)

I have had surgery for a torn medial meniscus 3 consecutive summers within a week of the one year anniversary from the previous surgery.

I have a couple questions for you. Is your leg giving out? Is it locking in place and finally can you endure the pain?

I tore my knee the first time while playing college footbal on the old style astroturf. Basically a carpet over cement and I got hit by a running back square on the knee with my leg fully extended, The second time all I did was stand up from a chair and turn to walk away and the third I have no idea what I did.

Your doctor is giving you good advice about continuing to bike and wait a few months. If it is minor there may be no need to do anything. I would recommend that you see a sports specific orthopedist. The first two times I had surgery I was on my fathers insurance and they wouldn't cover who my school and several people I know suggested. The doctor I went to while highly rated put me in a knee immobilizer for the first few weeks after surgery. This sucked because my leg had a huge amount of atrophy and the PT's then had to break up the scar tissue that formed. A FAR WORSE PAIN THAN THE ACTUAL TEARING OF THE CARTILAGE. The third time I was working and my company insurance would let me go to the doctor that I was originally told to go to. That was in 1988. I haven't had an issue since! He was a sports medicine orthopedist and had me walking the same day and jogging 2 days later on a treadmill. I was back to 85% within 4 weeks. I was barely walking by then with the first two surgeries.

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

I've had no issues with my knees ... yet. The only time I've have periodic pain is when I more frequently ran as part of my exercise, especially when I was in the Marines. I haven't run in over a year now. It just beats up my body too much. It's not only jarring to the knees, but also the internal organs.

Now I ride my bike and do a crap load of pushups.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I've had arthoscopic on both knees.

the left was a piece of cake...was do light workouts on the basketball court 5 days after surgery.

the right was totally different...took a good 2 months to rehab it.

if the pain isn't severe, I'd postpone surgical options until you've tried some others.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/meniscus-tear-topic-overview

neglected to put in the link I was talking about above.


----------



## Golfguy (Nov 20, 2010)

I tore mine in 1999 playing softball and my doc recommended to avoid surgery if I could stand the pain until the swelling settled and the joint accommodated. It took about six months until it felt right again. It occasionally flares up again. My daughter tore hers about 5 years ago (we don't even know how) and had surgery. Her outcome has been similar to mine without surgery. Mostly good, flares up sometime. Like most of these things, listen to your body and have the surgery if your knee won't stop hurting. The 'scope is a lot better now than it was 10 years ago, though. I'd be less hesitant to have it done now.


----------



## fasteddy (Sep 22, 2005)

I'd say get the surgery. I screwed around for about six months of limited riding and walking before I went to the Dr. Had surgery on Fri. was riding on Tues. two weeks of easy riding and all was good.


----------



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

I had the tinniest of tears recently. I just rested, iced it, used a compression wrap, and kept it elevated for a week. The week after that, I just stayed off of it and did nothing but rest and relax. The third week, I started riding again and it seems to have fixed itself. Although on long rides, it does start to hurt a bit, but that goes away when I stop. Good luck with your knee


----------



## CoastRider_Oz (Jan 26, 2011)

Just remember no knee injury is the same. I've had what I would call a lot of trouble with my knees (three reconstructions before I was 22). With each injury and resultant surgery, the pain, operation and rehab all went differently. I remember being in excruciating pain after the first reconstruction on my R knee (I've had two on the R) and there was no associated meniscus damage. But after the reconstruction on my L knee, during the op the surgeon took out nearly a third of the meniscus, I was not in that much pain at all. The L recon was in 2004.

In 2009 I went again for surgery and had meniscus removed from both knees during the same operation. I DO NOT recommend this—it made recovery difficult and I lived in a 2-storey place! Crutches and stairs don't mix well.

Having said this, the key-hole surgery your orthopedist has described is relatively 'easy'. But of course, everyone is different. As GolfGuy's described, some meniscus injuries can be managed with surgery, others without it.

On walking downhill, on my 'bad' days (sometimes these are so bad I'd love a wheel chair), I walk downhill backwards. Also, try going down stairs backwards, but do it slowly. By going down hill/stairs backwards, you are moving the pressure on the injured knee from the front (which is where you have said you have the tear) to the back of the knee. You may look odd, but who gives a crud what others think if you aren't in pain?

Good Luck!


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

My Doc's daughter had a torn meniscus and opted to have the torn area stitched back together instead of removal, rehab is longer than removal, but it's supposed to decrease the chances of arthritis down the road. I've got a 48 year old buddy who's had a meniscus removal surgery on each knee, now his doc is talking knee replacement. I'm guessing that every tear is different, but I'd ask my surgeon what can be done to decrease the chances of horrible arthritis down the road. Good luck and ice that thing for half an hour every day.


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

Here is my experience ... about 20+ years ago I had major meniscus issues in my left knee and had surgery ... the result is that I am essentially bone on bone in my left knee. Cycling never bothered that knee. Last summer I had problems with my right knee and visited my Orthopod ... he did the exray/MRi thing and said I had a torn right meniscus ... he also said that just about anyone over 50 has some type of tear in their meniscus. Anyway, I received a cortisone shot and after a few weeks I could cycle without any pain in my right knee ... this year I have some issues with my right knee, but ... life goes on. Surgery is always an option to clean out any issues with your knee, but cortisone solved my meniscus tear issues in my right knee and I am not having any problems this year ... make sure you find a doc who specializes in knees ... that is the key to getting good treatment, preferably from a sports ortodpod


----------



## JulieD (Oct 15, 2009)

I "blew out" my right knee skiing about 10 years ago. I had a bucket-handle lateral meniscus tear. I had about 50% of the meniscus removed because it was a bad tear in an area that does not receive good blood flow. Which meniscus did you tear - medial or lateral? Each can lead to different issues. Also, different parts of the meniscus get different amounts of blood flow which are directly related to the ability of the tear to heal on its own. So, depending on where the tear is, you may have good or poor results without surgery. You should ask your doc for more details.


----------



## UltralightHiker (Jun 9, 2011)

I tore mine twice last year. I do a lot of backpacking and had trouble with it. Mine was not bad, just very minor tear both times, but enough to keep me off of it for a few weeks at a time, disrupting my total mileage last year backpacking. Like others have said, every injury is different. The only thing I can say is find a doc you trust, and take his advice.

It helps in my case that my wife is a PT.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I had a medial tear my senior year in HS. At first it was painful to walk on and it also felt like my joint was floating in a bunch of fluid. 

I eventually sceduled to have surgery, but backed out when I had read that many that have the surgery go on to develop arthritis. So here I am at 37 going on 38 and I can still run up to about 12 miles, but I can't do it day after day or it will hurt.

As for cycling that never bothers my knees.....except my IT band every now and then, which is totally unrelated.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

I want to thank everyone for responding. You have been a wealth of information, knowledge and encouragement.

The problem with my knee began during early May of this year and while the pain was quite severe in the beginning, it has gradually subsided each day. This morning I was able to walk down stairs with only minor pain at the inside front of the knee so as several of you have suggested might happen, the injury could be healing on its own. I have not experienced any clicking or lockup of the joint and that along with the fact that the orthopaedic has prescribed my usual exercise program which includes 100-150 miles weekly on my bike, leads me to believe that the meniscus tear is minor. 

The doctor I am seeing is a member of a large orthopaedic group and he specializes in sports medicine and arthroscopy so I should be in good hands. He is also the team physician for our local college football team. Incidentally, he says the MRI scan revealed no sign of arthritis although some is bound to be there since I am 70 years old (if it is there I have yet to feel it). He really lifted my spirits by adding that with the exception of the meniscus tear, my knee appeared to be in excellent condition and one that some of his patients half my age would love to have. He went on to say that cycling is one of the very best exercises for the knees and could very well be a primary reason why mine are in such good shape. 

I am scheduled for another examination about three months from now and will modify my cycling activities until then. I do some bikepacking on a mountain bike and since it can be a bit strenuous on the legs, I’ll stay away from the trails for awhile and stick with my road bikes. 

So keep on pedaling guys and again, I appreciate your response and concern.


----------



## Joe Bronikowski (Jul 28, 2009)

I too had a meniscus tear, about 14 months ago, and then re-injured it 2 months later as it was healing. I limped for a couple months after that, but had no pain when cycling. My dr. recommended surgery only if I couldn't deal with the pain, since in my case I had no problems with knee function.

It's a year later and I have no pain except for some occasional aches in bed. Never had any pain riding, and I've graduated to climbing out of the saddle too (only been riding a couple years, and I'm a clyde, though headed in the right direction . I even sprinted up 8 flights of stairs at work just for fun, with no pain! The knee still feels a little "looser" than it used to be, but pain is gone.

So my anecdotal evidence is: if all you have is pain, it will heal up and go away given time.

Oh, one note: I still use platform pedals not clipless, so no idea if that mattered.


----------



## Yeti guy (Feb 16, 2010)

I had a lateral meniscus tear in my right knee, didn't know I had it at that time but wondered why my knee would just lock up from time to time. No pain in anything I did except for when it would lock and then some of the worst pain I've ever felt! I would just try to relax and it would pop back into place with a terrible chunk sound. Finally decided to go to a sports ortho surgeon when it popped out of place one night just rolling over in the bed.
I went through surgery for the tear and he didn't remove but repaired the meniscus, surgery was not bad but the recovery took me 10 weeks. Toward the end of recovery doc warned me about stretching my leg out as I didn't have full extension, fact that my insurance only covered a small part of therapy and I couldn't afford the remaining cost probably contributed to my lengthy recovery. Doc said scar tissue was building and I had to keep the knee extended to get back full motion. I recall sitting on the couch during that time with my heel propped on a table just forcing my knee into full extension, hurt like heck but I kept doing it and it returned to normal. This surgery was 6 years ago and I haven't had one single problem since. Also doc told me that cycling is very good for knees and to ride all I want that this type of low impact exercise strengthens everything around the knee and helps stabilize the joint.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Get some good knee supports, preferably one from a sports store designed for athletes. 

Back in the mid 90s, I injured my knee when I would run 7 miles on the beach on the weekends during the Winter months from Jones Beach to Cedar Beach and back in NY. It was high tide one day and the beach was steeply sloped which really screwed up my knee. I wore knee supports which stopped the pain but I was out of action of all activity for about 1-1/2 years. It finally completely healed on its own. 

I still run and will always wear the knee supports. I haven't had a knee problem since the injury in the 90s. Consider wearing them while cycling too until you are sure the pain is completely gone. I don't do anywhere near the cycling you do, ~2,500 miles a year and so don't wear the knee supports while cycling. I will always wear them while running.

I am convinced without the knee supports over the years, I would have had surgery, endless doctor visits and made a mess of my knees. 

A month ago I got tennis elbow which took away full use of my right arm. I now wear wrist supports and an elbow support on the bad arm. It helps a lot. The more supports you wear, the better.

Lay off all activity for at least a month and get the knee supports, wear them all day long.


----------

